# Vegetables



## ibs91 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi All,Just wondering what everyone's opinion and reaction is to vegetables? For me they are the main thing that will trigger a very bad ibs attack so I obviously stay clear. Saying that doctors will say that vegetables generally help because of what they contain but for me leaving them out helps a lot not totally of course but does make a big difference. I have still found I can eat fruit tho ok so wondering if anyone else has found this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of IBSers have problems with vegetables, particularly raw.Steamed ones tend to be better.The idea that all IBSers need is a very high fiber diet and all will be well is a false one and you have to see where your tolerance level is.Sticking to steamed veggies can help and some IBSers that have problems with fructose in fruits can also have problems with fructose in veggies. http://john.toebes.com/diet.html has that list of what may be better tolerated by those with fructose problems.


----------

